# El Torreon Tribal Gathering and Bicycle Swap Meet



## Rivnut (Sep 18, 2021)

El Torreon Bicycle Tribal Gathering & Swap Meet
					

El Torreon Bicycle Tribal Gathering & Swap Meet, Kansas City, Kansas. 560 likes · 4 talking about this. 13th & Hickory – West Bottoms  Kansas City, Missouri Sunday, Oct. 17th 2021 Dawn till later awn.




					www.facebook.com
				




Sunday, Oct. 17, 2021.
Kansas City, MO


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 22, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> El Torreon Bicycle Tribal Gathering & Swap Meet
> 
> 
> El Torreon Bicycle Tribal Gathering & Swap Meet, Kansas City, Kansas. 560 likes · 4 talking about this. 13th & Hickory – West Bottoms  Kansas City, Missouri Sunday, Oct. 17th 2021 Dawn till later awn.
> ...



Sweet! I just might have to check it out again. You going to be there Rivnut?


----------



## GoodLifeBikes (Sep 22, 2021)

I will be there. Bringing these  if they dont sell at the Knoxville, Iowa swap first.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 22, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Sweet! I just might have to check it out again. You going to be there Rivnut?



I’ll be there but only to look around for a couple of things that I want/need; not selling.  I can tell from what I brought home from Buddy’s Pedalfest that I got rid of everything that was worth anything.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 22, 2021)

@Bike from the Dead Do you remeber that I bought a Campus Green 68 frame with fork at Buddy Pedalfest?  I pulled a bunch of stuff from what i took to sell and put this together. $20 for the frame and fork. I traded a blue chainguard for a campus green one and used a few things from the shelves at home.  So far I've only spent the $20 for the frame and fork.  The tires and wheels are from another project while I lace an RB hub into a rim and look for another blackwall Westwind tire.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 22, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> @Bike from the Dead Do you remeber that I bought a Campus Green 68 frame with fork at Buddy Pedalfest?  I pulled a bunch of stuff from what i took to sell and put this together. $20 for the frame and fork. I traded a blue chainguard for a campus green one and used a few things from the shelves at home.  So far I've only spent the $20 for the frame and fork.  The tires and wheels are from another project while I lace an RB hub into a rim and look for another blackwall Westwind tire.View attachment 1483196



Nice! No, I don't think I saw that. I must've just talked to you right after they were handing out awards. It's cool that you were able to build that with just parts you had. Looks good! What's your plan for it? Keep it and ride it around like it is, or sell it?


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 22, 2021)

Like most of the bikes I restore I build them with reselling them in mind. Then I look at them and find it hard to part with them.  This is the first bike that I didn’t strip down and repaint.  Probably keep it until I decide to unload everything.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 22, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Like most of the bikes I restore I build them with reselling them in mind. Then I look at them and find it hard to part with them.  This is the first bike that I didn’t strip down and repaint.  Probably keep it until I decide to unload everything.



Gotcha. I'm more of the "buy it for myself, but if I don't do anything with it in a year or so, get rid of it" type. I think you did a fine job putting that bike together. That's also a very nice shade of green, too.


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 26, 2021)

Looking forward to this swap meet in Kansas City!!!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 14, 2021)

I hate to say it, but I won't be going to the El Torreon Swap Meet this year. Given how little I sold/traded at Pleasant Hill, and how short on funds I am right now, now's just not the best time for me to make the long drive up to Kansas City. Maybe next year.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I hate to say it, but I won't be going to the El Torreon Swap Meet this year. Given how little I sold/traded at Pleasant Hill, and how short on funds I am right now, now's just not the best time for me to make the long drive up to Kansas City. Maybe next year.



Let me know if there is anything in particular that you’re looking for and I’ll keep an eye out for it.  Send me a PM with your cell phone number so I can text you a picture and price. 

I broke down and spent $20 on a matching Westwind tire.  Then I decided that I liked the bike enough that I’m going to disassemble it and repaint it, which will also require a new chain guard decal.

I found a DuPont special mix green that is a 95% match for the Campus Green.  To be 100% true to the 1969 stamping on the dropout, I should find a mag wheel chainring to replace the clover leaf that was in my parts pile. I’ll have to see what’s available at El Torreón.  In the attached picture you can see where I sprayed a section of the unpainted fork.  It will look fine unless it’s sitting right next to an original bike that’s never seen sunlight.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2021)

alexander55 said:


> Looking forward to this swap meet in Kansas City!!!



Look for me.  I’ll have on a olive green T-shirt with a Roadmaster station wagon on it.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 14, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Let me know if there is anything in particular that you’re looking for and I’ll keep an eye out for it.  Send me a PM with your cell phone number so I can text you a picture and price.
> 
> I broke down and spent $20 on a matching Westwind tire.  Then I decided that I liked the bike enough that I’m going to disassemble it and repaint it, which will also require a new chain guard decal.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Will do!

Nice! Are you going to start a build thread for that Schwinn? It'd be cool to see the restoration process. 

I've been tinkering with that Western Flyer Newsboy Special since I brought it home from Buddy's Pedal Fest, too. Here's what it looks like now:



It's just a rough mockup, but I really love the stance on it. It makes me think of a funny car, with the aggressive nose-down attitude and the angle of the straight bars. I call it "_Bad News_," though I sometimes call it "_The Bad News Special_." What do you think?


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2021)

Not really a build, I’ll just be repainting it.  I do have a 58 Schwinn Starlet on which I stared a thread. I haven’t done much to it lately because the weather hasn’t been so hot that I couldn’t work on my car.  Two cars I’m messing with and three bikes. Sometimes it gets to the point I don’t know which one to work on, so I don’t do anything. Worked on fitting all the pipes on my 64 Riviera’s exhaust system only to find out that one of the studs in the exhaust manifold doesn’t tighten, the stud spins in the hole. Took another manifold off the shelf and found the studs buggered up. Can’t get those out. Put it all away and drank a couple of beers. Deal with it again tomorrow.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 14, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Not really a build, I’ll just be repainting it.  I do have a 58 Schwinn Starlet on which I stared a thread. I haven’t done much to it lately because the weather hasn’t been so hot that I couldn’t work on my car.  Two cars I’m messing with and three bikes. Sometimes it gets to the point I don’t know which one to work on, so I don’t do anything. Worked on fitting all the pipes on my 64 Riviera’s exhaust system only to find out that one of the studs in the exhaust manifold doesn’t tighten, the stud spins in the hole. Took another manifold off the shelf and found the studs buggered up. Can’t get those out. Put it all away and drank a couple of beers. Deal with it again tomorrow.



Well still, it'd at least be cool to see a before and after of it. Got a link to your Starlet build thread? I need to be taking full advantage of the weather and work on getting as much done on my bikes as I can. I remember you talking about your Riviera, but what's the other car you're working on? That whole "I don't know which to work on, so I don't do anything" is painfully relatable for me. Well, I hope you're able to get your exhaust manifold figured out. Those Rivieras are really nice cars. Got a picture of yours? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2021)

A 64 Riviera body on chassis in the garage, boxes of parts on the shelves. A 1990 Riviera that has some electrical gremlins. And a 1963 Riviera, which I bought in 1982 and was my daily driver for 15 years, and a 1965 Riviera Gran Sport, another body on chassis with boxes and shelves full of parts. Both of these cars are in a friend’s  warehouse about 75 miles south of home.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 14, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> A 64 Riviera body on chassis in the garage, boxes of parts on the shelves. A 1990 Riviera that has some electrical gremlins. And a 1963 Riviera, which I bought in 1982 and was my daily driver for 15 years, and a 1965 Riviera Gran Sport, another body on chassis with boxes and shelves full of parts. Both of these cars are in a friend’s  warehouse about 75 miles south of home.



Hmmmm... I'm having a hard time guessing what your favorite make and model of car is. Care to tell me? 😆

Seriously though, sounds like you've got some neat projects to work on! I need to start saving money so I can get my '64 Mercury Comet up and running again.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2021)

My avatar handle might be a clue.  Throughout the years, I’ve owned 19 of them, this includes a few that I bought as parts cars.

My best friend in high school graduated in 1964. His dad bought him a 1965 Comet Caiente when they came out to drive to college. It had the 271 hp 289 engine With automatic transmission. White with a black vinyl top and black bucket seat. Quite the chick magnet.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 14, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> My avatar handle might be a clue.  Throughout the years, I’ve owned 19 of them, this includes a few that I bought as parts cars.
> 
> My best friend in high school graduated in 1964. His dad bought him a 1965 Comet Caiente when they came out to drive to college. It had the 271 hp 289 engine With automatic transmission. White with a black vinyl top and black bucket seat. Quite the chick magnet.



Hahaha, yeah, I just now noticed that! Those Rivieras are nice. I don't blame you for owning so many of them. 

Sweet! Mine's the model just under the Caliente, the 404. It's got the original 260 V8 with a 3-speed "Merc-o-matic" transmission sitting under the hood. I've driven it to college numerous times!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 17, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I hate to say it, but I won't be going to the El Torreon Swap Meet this year. Given how little I sold/traded at Pleasant Hill, and how short on funds I am right now, now's just not the best time for me to make the long drive up to Kansas City. Maybe next year.



I just got back.  Nothing really for the antique and vintage collector. Lots of stuff for Lance Lycra though.  I did find a pair of black men's Schwiin grips or $5 and a two beam tea cup headlight for $5.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 17, 2022)

Hey Rivnut, could you post a couple pux of your 64 Riviera? I just love love the mid 60's Buicks... Thank s...


Rivnut said:


> Not really a build, I’ll just be repainting it.  I do have a 58 Schwinn Starlet on which I stared a thread. I haven’t done much to it lately because the weather hasn’t been so hot that I couldn’t work on my car.  Two cars I’m messing with and three bikes. Sometimes it gets to the point I don’t know which one to work on, so I don’t do anything. Worked on fitting all the pipes on my 64 Riviera’s exhaust system only to find out that one of the studs in the exhaust manifold doesn’t tighten, the stud spins in the hole. Took another manifold off the shelf and found the studs buggered up. Can’t get those out. Put it all away and drank a couple of beers. Deal with it again tomorrow.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 17, 2022)

My 64 Riviera is a shell on a frame at the moment.  Hood, trunk, an fenders are leaning against the wall.  Glass is on a shelf, engine on a stand, transmission on the floor.  Not to picturesque at the moment.


----------

